# Moistened kibble



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Do any of the kibble-fed dogs out there only like it when moistened with water? I posted a thread last night that my dog will only eat Beneful - the texture was much softer. I moistened her good kibble today and my puppy ate it a little better. Maybe her baby teeth have something to do with it? Will moistening kibble negate the dental benefits of hard kibble? Any suggestions for a softer formula high end kibble? Is natures variety instinct very hard kibble?

Thanks ?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

When mine were on kibble I definitely found they preferred it moistened when they were teething. I used to make up a batch of salt-free chicken broth and freeze it in ice cube trays. One or two cubes was just right for each meal.

The "dental benefits" of hard kibble have been somewhat overstated - I would get into the habit of regular brushing and suitable bones or chews to keep her teeth clean, and feed her a good food that she enjoys, whatever the texture!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Charlie used to eat kibble moistened with water too but he hates kibble, soft or hard. I think maybe because he is teething. He is almost 6 months and his baby-teeth have been falling off. I think in his mind he blames kibble for getting his tooth fall off. Imagine if when you eat something and your teeth starts wobbly and fall off. I think I'll remember that food and will eat it with caution later. Anyway, I stopped kibble completely and he is on can food now and he has been eating better than before. His poo is still normal. 

Not sure how kibble can help clean teeth, I would only give Charlie what he wants to eat and work on getting a good brand of food. Just my humble opinion. For teeth, I brush him daily (he hates it) but someone gotta do it. Also, I give him one greenies a day. Plus he gets to chew his bullstick. Hope these helps.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I put quite a lot of water with Lily's kibble but she doesn't care if it soaks into the kibble to soften it. She just starts drinking and then eats what's left. If your pup is teething, that could be a reason that she is not eating well and soaking the kibble may help.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Hi Sophiebonita, I replied to your msg. Just in case you missed it.


----------

